# Going south from Henley



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We are looking to get away this week and are meandering south via Chipping Norton and Henley on Thames. We were looking to end up at Canterbury and did intend to go to Brighton CC from Henley but the CC site reviews there are not very good to say the least! So any pointers as an alternative would be welcome. 

We are thinking about Hastings as a possibility  but would welcome any recommends


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi geoff

Brighton CC site has been ok when we've been there. but that's been off season. May get a bit busy other times? 15 minute walk to buses to centre of Brighton, Marina / beach about 20 minutes walk.

I know you've been to CCC Chichester  , how about Graffham between Petworth & Midhurst - lovely countryside, a bit out in the sticks, so no public transport. It will probably be full at the weekend - Goodwood Revival meeting...


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mike

we have threatened to go to Brighton several times, and I know I should not really let the reviews put me off, but they do! Have you read the recent one's on the CC site?

We are really looking for somewhere on a bus route, so we can give the bus pass a bit of use,  and now we are dog free, we can wander about all day to our hearts content.


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

I've stayed at Brighton site a couple of times & found it fine. The wardens even let my friends who visited park right next to me because it was raining, rather than in the visitors car park. 
I had my bike with me & it was very handy for the town. Can only speak as I found, of course.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no, haven't been on CC website for ages 8)

I wouldn't recommend either CC Bognor or Littlehampton, too noisy!
There's a nice CL at Climping (between us & littlehampton) - short walk to the beach, ditto to main A259 with bus stop (700 route - Brighton to Pompey); good pub with food 100 yards, farm shop on main road. I think it comes under Littlehampton in the CC book.*****edit see below

also this new commercial site - I know nothing about it..

http://www.climpingcampingandcaravansite.com/index.html

**** Derwent House, under Littlehampton


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

We have stayed at the CC site in Brighton several times recently ( not in high season, visiting family) ...I read those bad reviews on the CC website , some points are valid but not worth ripping a site apart for. We have always found the staff friendly and extremely helpful, the toilets and showers are a bit aged but were always clean and tidy when we were there. 

Other points from the reviews... We don't like to see the access road jammed up with those, always present, tatty campervans either but that cannot be blamed on the campsite as I think it is part of the highway, I would imagine that they have done all they can to get them removed... the other partial valid point is that the 12 serviced pitches are not in the best part of the site ...we had one once when the forecast was for rain, rain and more rain and booking it guaranteed a hardstanding.... it was okay but having said that when I booked in and said why I had reserved a "service" pitch the lady on the desk said there were still ordinary hard pitches and I could swap if I wanted... we went and looked, in the rain, and decided that as the service pitch was just 10 yards from the toilet block it would be just fine :wink: 

So maybe give it a try for a night or two ... Busses pass the end of the road to the site but walk to the Marina ( 15-20 mins ish) and you can catch a bus from there to anywhere :lol:

Good for cycling... easy to reach the centre of Brighton along the seafront cycleway. 

Brighton itself is OK ...we reckon it is "London by the sea"... with all that is good and bad in that.

Mike


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies  

I'll give some thought to Brighton after reading your comments. We are going to Chipping Norton & Swiss Farm at Henley and that takes us through to next Monday.

So, after Henley its looking like (maybe Brighton), somewhere else then definitely Canterbury.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Swiss Farm's nice, Geoff - easy walk or cycle into town, watch out for the Red Kites over the site & the woods above. Buses stop outside


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Swiss Farm's nice, Geoff - easy walk or cycle into town, watch out for the Red Kites over the site & the woods above. Buses stop outside


I suppose a day in London is really feasible?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Swiss Farm's nice, Geoff - easy walk or cycle into town, watch out for the Red Kites over the site & the woods above. Buses stop outside


Agreed..watch too for ringneck parakeets.... thought I should take more water with it when we were there... brightly coloured and noisy groups of them quite out of place and a surprise when first seen.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

train from Henley, branch to Twyford, but buses go to Twyford station anyway (so i was told?) then to Paddington.


----------



## motorman (May 24, 2005)

Have a look at Worthing cc site


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, Chipping Norton CC&C was excellent, we will be returning in the future ! Met a couple there who had been to Brighton CC recently, and said just don't bother going, they had left after one night! 

We are now at Swiss Cottage, Henley on Thames with superb weather. From here we are going to Dogwood Farm, just outside Hastings, and looking forward to revisiting Rye again after many years.

Just hope the sun keeps shining!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Met a couple there who had been to Brighton CC recently, and said just don't bother going, they had left after one night!


Hi StAubyns

Just for balance........

We have just returned from another visit to Brighton and the Sheepcote Valley CC site ... we arrived there last sunday ( no way to get a friday or saturday booking at short notice !!) We had a nice three day stay with super weather , nice neighbours, pleasant campsite staff and nice clean and warm facilities. Maybe the secret is to avoid peak times !! .... having said that the site was pretty full but we are happy to use it ... which is fortunate because we will, no doubt be regulars as we have family in Brighton.

Mike


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

what are you looking for from a camp site. 
Brighton does offer a wide variety of choice.the only minus for me is the walk from the site to the bus stop, downhill out but uphill on the way back.
You can get a bus to virtually anywhere, a good one is the bus along the coast to Eastbourne.services are very good.
The amenities are maybe needing a refurb, but it is open all year and is very popular.
There are very good shopping areas, a modern mall,the quaint Lanes
and of course the North Laines, full of individual some quirky, shops and cafe type bars etc. fish and chips on the pier, either Brighton or Eastbourne after a road trip on the free bus, with pass. :wink: 
Go on spoil yourself.give it a go, if you dont like it startup and drive off simples. you wont loose any money just ask the warden to book you in somewhere else, it is all free service with a smile.

cabby


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I think that realistically its just me that doesn't want to go to Brighton!  

The next time we are down that way I will go to the site, promise!

I am normally quite open minded about reviews, but for some reason the Brighton one's ,I find off putting 

The site fits all our criteria, so there is no reason not to go. 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now is that a polititions promise. :lol: :lol: hope to see you down there for coffee.

cabby


----------

